# Stromatopelma in Côte d'Ivoire



## Danalemp1216 (May 22, 2019)

Photographed in a village in South-East Côte d'Ivoire, along the border with Ghana. Also saw a massive emperor scorpion, sadly chopped in half on a path. Will keep an eye out for others.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------

